# Wannabump - newbie :)



## WannaBump (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi people, Im not pregnant but I am trying and have been for 3 months. So not long. Ive been quite worried about possible complications so im glad Ive found this site. I can finally find out how other women have got on with being pregnant and diabetic. Im checking my blood sugars and my GP knows whats happening. Although he hasn't really told me anything or given me any advice. Everything I know I've found out for myself. Just thought I'd introduce myself anyway. . . Hello!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

WannaBump said:


> Hi people, Im not pregnant but I am trying and have been for 3 months. So not long. Ive been quite worried about possible complications so im glad Ive found this site. I can finally find out how other women have got on with being pregnant and diabetic. Im checking my blood sugars and my GP knows whats happening. Although he hasn't really told me anything or given me any advice. Everything I know I've found out for myself. Just thought I'd introduce myself anyway. . . Hello!!



Hi wanna and a warm welcome to the forum, all the best in your quest to be a mum xx Have a good look around at the pregnancy section theres girls here currently pregnent,some who have recently given birth and others like yourself who are trying to conceive so your not alone xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi WannaBump, welcome to the forum  Good luck with trying to conceive! As Steffie says, we have lots of experienced (and experiencing!) mums here so please ask any questions you may have. Have you been diagnosed long? Are you managing to control your levels well?


----------



## WannaBump (Mar 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi WannaBump, welcome to the forum  Good luck with trying to conceive! As Steffie says, we have lots of experienced (and experiencing!) mums here so please ask any questions you may have. Have you been diagnosed long? Are you managing to control your levels well?



Hi, thanks for both of your replys. Its really lovely! Ive been diabetic for 13 years, so quite a while. I think Im pretty good with my blood sugars, Ive been trying really hard to keep them at a good level. My doctor seems alright with me going ahead with trying with a baby, so they must be ok. Ive been really stressing out about complications that can happen and if they can happen quite easily. Like I said before, Ive only read books Ive not had the chance to actually talk to anyone whos been through it or going through it. So Im really pleased I discovered this place, might be able to calm down a bit now!


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi WannaBump and welcome from me too 

I've tried for years to get pregnant, but have never managed it - never thought being the wrong gender could be so prohibitive 
Plenty of mums, pre, post and with- bump to share experiences with you on here.  Certainly sounds like you can already tick the box marked "attitude to diabetes control?".


----------



## margie (Mar 23, 2011)

HI Wannabump - have you spoken to your DSN - about pre-conception care, they should be able to provide you with all the advice you need. One thing your GP should be doing is prescribing you folic acid tablets - you need a larger dose than that provided in the pharmacies.

Here is Diabetes UK's thoughts - it's about half way down when it tells you the amount of folic acid you need.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Care_recommendations/Folic_acid_supplementation_in_pregnancy/


----------



## ypauly (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And welcome to the forum, pregnancy isn't my field of expertise but if you are sucsessful Paul is a really good name for a boy.



Lol at chris


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,

Im a new mum, shes 11 weeks. It was hard work, but shes so worth it, so go for it!

Are you on the higher folic acid? If your not tell your gp you need to be on it asap.

We didnt plan but i was lucky to be quite controlled with my diabetes, so the pregnancy went ok. And then unlucky to get pre-eclamspia and have a horrid birth.
I saw my diabetic nurse today and she just explained why its best to plan, so you can have an body MOT first, not just your diabetes , things like blood pressure and stuff too.

Any questions fire away.

I couldnt have done it without the support of this site xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh and great name!!


----------



## WannaBump (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, everyone thanks for your messages! There all great. Ive read quite a lot since Ive been on here and im terrified!! Really!! It sounds so so scary, I was awake for ages last night thinking about it. Also hearing everyone else talking about their doctors makes me realise how little my doctor has helped me. When I went to see him to talk about coming off the pill all he said was as soon as you think your pregnant let me know. He never told me about the higher dose folic acid or anything. Makes me feel quite sad!
                       Im so so so broody but this all is just really scaring me, I try to talk to my partner about it but he doesn't know what to say. He trys his best (bless him!) but he doesn't really help! Lol! Im really close to all my family and they try to help. My dad tells me to "relax". But thats easier said than done!!


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 24, 2011)

WannaBump said:


> He trys his best (bless him!) but he doesn't really help!



Kind of important in the bump-creation process


----------



## WannaBump (Mar 24, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Kind of important in the bump-creation process



Lol!! I mean he doesn't know what to say about the whole being pregnant and diabetic thing. Apart from "Ahh, it'll be ok", "you'll do a great job", "I'll look after you". Which is lovely but it doesn't help the actual terrified feeling I have! Hope Im not sounding horrible!


----------



## margie (Mar 24, 2011)

WannaBump said:


> Lol!! I mean he doesn't know what to say about the whole being pregnant and diabetic thing. Apart from "Ahh, it'll be ok", "you'll do a great job", "I'll look after you". Which is lovely but it doesn't help the actual terrified feeling I have! Hope Im not sounding horrible!



My OH is the same - like an ostrich - always insists that everything will be fine, I think because he doesn't want to think of any other possibilities.

Some clinics/DSNs do preconception counselling and information sessions. Could you get in touch and see if they can help you work through it all.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 25, 2011)

Hiyas =)

I was trying for 6 months once I got the go ahead from the diabetic team as my hba1c had come down from 10.4 to 6 =)
You need to be on 5g of Folic Acid before you concieve and for at least the first 3 months of pregnancy.
I'm 31 weeks and 2 days pregnant now =) Its hard work being pregnant and diabetic but soo worth it everytime she kicks =) and the hospital Im at are great.  Well the antenatal lot are.. the diabetic team need to start pulling their weight a bit more but i'll soon kick them in to touch =)

As your dad says try to relax because if your body is under stress or pressure it will find it harder to conceive. And don't think " ohh this could be the time" every time you have sex. I conceived once I started to relax and just enjoy it rather than thinking that.

My OH was scared when I said I was pregnant but only because of the diabetes. He's an absolute god send now lol. I hypo alot during the night and he always goes and gets me stuff. And has read up on what to expect during the pregnancy and hormones and diabetes etc so maybe ask your fella to do the same?

Fingers crossed it wont be long till you need your name changed from "wannabump" to  "gottabump" lol

xxxxx


----------



## WannaBump (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh, thanks to everyone whos messaged me im proper over whelmed, before I knew this place exsisted I tried loads of other sites just on the off chance someone might help but it never really worked. My partner is really great with the hypos, specially at night! All I need to do is get a bit sweaty and hes trying to wake me up, hypo or no hypo! Lol! Ive learnt lots of stuff from you all, so im gonna go and see what I can do about sorting it out. Being on here has made me more than aware that my doctor really hasn't helped me in the slightest!! So Thank You!! xxxx Il let you know how I get on! Good luck with the bubby lou! Not long now!


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice to meet you!

I fell pregnant last July totally unexpetedly. My HBa1C was over 10% but my doctors were impressed at how quickly I got it down to under 6%. They've been so so helpful.

I'm 36+5 days pregnant now and being induced with my daughter next Friday. I really can't wait. 

Good luck with falling preggers. It's an amazing time andmake the most of it!  xx


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Mar 25, 2011)

It hard work at times im 22 weeks and 1 day but all is worth it when you see your baby at the scan's you have loads of appointments because your diabetes goes from you always having hypos and them going high.  morning sickness isnt great mine lasted all day and night, the hospital are able to give you sickness pill to help if you need them i was on three different types at one point.. Good Luck x


----------



## rachelha (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Wannabum

My little one is now almost 7 months old, I cant believe he is so big now.  Diabetes and pregnancy are not an easy combination but it can be done, and this forum is was so much help to me while I was pregnant.  

Do you know what your hba1c is?  I would contact your DSN as they should be able to give you advice, I went to a preconception clinic for about 9 months before starting to ttc.  It then took 6 months to get pregnant.  

It was all so worth it.  Nathan has just today started babbling away in baby talk to us, it is so sweet.


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi wannabump 

Just wanted to add my welcome. I'm 13 weeks and 5 days now. I can't tell you it isn't scary, because it is, but once you're pregnant you just have to get on with it and you will. You can do it!! Before I got pregnant I honestly thought that having a baby was an impossible dream, I didn't think I would ever be able to do it. I was so scared of high blood sugars and what they would do to the baby - I likened it to being on a bus with Keanu Reeves and a bomb - anything over 10mmols and it would blow ;-) But it isn't like that at all, you will get a handle on it and you will find out what works for you and you will get the odd high and will (try) not to beat yourself up about it too much!

I second what margie said too. I went to see a diabetes specialist midwife at the ante-natal clinic pre-conception. Your DSN can probably refer you. They will tell you exactly what you need to be aiming for with your bloods and get you on the folic acid etc. I felt so much better after I had seen them I really did.

Anyway, I know I haven't added anything knew there, I just know how nice it is to hear from other people that are really doing this and making it work 

Good luck and keep posting, so much support here whenever you need it.

Mrs H xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Wannabump and welcome!

It's okay to be a bit worried -I'm 34.5 weeks now and being a natural optomist somehow thought I was going to enjoy pregnancy; the vomitting and tiredness and just generally uncomfortableness came as an unpleasant surprise, let alone complete insult to my body image and the chaotic blood sugars. And it means that afterwards your life will never be the same again- who in their right mind wouldn't be a bit scared when starting out on this?  

BUT.... despite being worse than I thought, it's also better than I thought: babies are more forgiving of slightly high blood sugars than my paranoia would have had me believe. It SEEMS as though I'm too high a lot of the time and I'm always panicking about it, but while i panic away on the outside, the baby's growing normally and getting on just fine. 

A good diabetic support team makes all the difference. If you aren't getting the support you need from your doctor, ask if there is a support system at your local hospital. When I was first thinking about it, a consultant sat me down and explained a lot of facts and statistics that made me feel more confident. A lovely nurse calls me up every fortnight or so to help with my levels; I've had regular scans throughout and much more contact with my obstetric team than a non-diabetic pregnant woman would get. 

So if you take away three bits of advice from this thread (given by others already), 1) it;s ok to be worried 2) get good advice from the professionals (if it's not offered, ask for it until it is, esp regarding e.g. folic acid, regular ha1bc checks) and 3) stay in touch with us all! - having this space to talk and read makes it so much easier.



BTW 3 months is no time at all, don't worry about that side of things.... the less you worry, I think the more easily it happens


----------



## Emzi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Wannabump

Im also on the path to get the green light for a baby nearly there but got to get my hba1c down alittle more before but i cant wait  good luck to you


----------

